# Frühjahrsputz



## cpt.nemo (19. Feb. 2012)

Nachdem gestern die Temperatur bei Sonnenschein in meinem Koihaus bei über 20 Grad lag hab ich schon mal mit dem ersten Frühjahrsputz angefangen. Ich habe dieses Jahr so wahnsinnig viele Fadenalgen (keine Ahnung warum, war bisher nie so). Also hab ich mir eine Algenhexe gekauft und ran an die Arbeit. Ich kann nur sagen-wenn es Spinat gewesen wäre, hätte ich die ganze Woche was zu essen gehabt.
Jetzt wärt ich auf den nächsten Sonnenscheintag, dann kommt der Filter an die Reihe.
Die Wassertemperaturen sind zum Glück auch wieder auf fast 8 Grad gestiegen und meine 3 sind schon wieder nur am betteln.


----------



## Joerg (19. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Frühjahrsputz*

Brigitte,
Frühjahrsputz klingt schon mal positiv, da denkte ich noch nicht wirklich dran. 
War heute auch schon am Teich aber habe nur Winterreste entsorgt.

Bei 8° könntest du auch schon mal kleine Mengen an fetthaltigem Futter reichen.


----------



## Lucy2412 (19. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Frühjahrsputz*

@Brigitte... oh da werde ich ganz neidisch, wie gerne würde ich auch mit dem Frühjahrsputz loslegen..bei mir liegt aber zum größten Teil noch immer hartnäckig ne dicke Eisschicht auf dem Teich


----------



## cpt.nemo (19. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Frühjahrsputz*

Hallo Joerg,
bis auf die paar ganz kalten Tage, als die Wassertemperatur auf 4 Grad gesunken ist, habe ich durchgehend gefüttert. Da hab ich von den Fischen auch höchsten mal eine __ Nase gesehen.
Heute kam der Chagoi schon wieder mit weit aufgerissenem Maul an die Oberfläche.


----------



## Joerg (20. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Frühjahrsputz*

Brigitte,
bisher hatte ich gedacht München liegt in Deutschland. 
Aber ich hatte auch bis Ende Dezember das Gefühl es gibt keinen Winter.


----------



## cpt.nemo (22. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Frühjahrsputz*

So, heute hab ich auch noch den Filter gereinigt. Jetzt kann meinetwegen das Frühjahr kommen. Meine Fische haben mir ganz interessiert zugeschaut und haben sich wahrscheinlich gedacht "zum Glück müssen wir unseren Dreck nicht selber wegmachen"


----------



## Mark2111 (3. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Frühjahrsputz*

Hallo Zusammen

Weils ja grad ums Putzen geht 

Wie beseitigt ihr am besten die feinen TEilchen die sich auf der Plane absetzen (so braune "Flankerl"  )

Hab schon überlegt mit Hochdruckreiniger und dem "Flächenreiniger" Aufsatz.

Was habt ihr für Ideen.

LG Mark


----------



## Moonlight (5. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Frühjahrsputz*

Ähm . . . was für eine plane . . . was für flecken???


----------



## VolkerN (6. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Frühjahrsputz*

Hallo Mark,

meinst du die Teichfolie ? 

...wäer hilfreich wenn du ein Bild machen könntest.


----------



## Wuzzel (6. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Frühjahrsputz*



Mark2111 schrieb:


> Wie beseitigt ihr am besten die feinen TEilchen die sich auf der Plane absetzen (so braune "Flankerl"  )
> Hab schon überlegt mit Hochdruckreiniger und dem "Flächenreiniger" Aufsatz.



Hallo Mark, ich denk das sind irgendwelche Algen die da wachsen. 
Eine Hochdruckreinigersaubere Folie sollte man bei einem Teich nicht erwarten , noch ist sie gewünscht. Ist der Teich gut gebaut sieht man die Folie eigentlich gar nicht.
Blanke Folie gibts vielleicht beim Pool, aber nicht beim Teich.
Gegen ein Übermaß an Algen hilft nur die Pflanzenkonkurrenz zu verstärken und trotzdem lassen sich Algen zu Jahreszeiten wo die Pflanzen gerad das wachsen anfangen kaum vermeiden.

Man sollte es mit dem Reinigungswahn am Teich nicht übertreiben.

Gruß 
Wuzzel


----------



## Mark2111 (8. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Frühjahrsputz*



Moonlight schrieb:


> Ähm . . . was für eine plane . . . was für flecken???



JO Teichfolie halt 

Sieht aus wie Mulm ausm Auquarium.

Hab dass ganze jetz mal aufgehrührt dass alles zum BA läuft 

LG Mark


----------



## Mark2111 (8. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Frühjahrsputz*



Wuzzel schrieb:


> Hallo Mark, ich denk das sind irgendwelche Algen die da wachsen.
> Eine Hochdruckreinigersaubere Folie sollte man bei einem Teich nicht erwarten , noch ist sie gewünscht. Ist der Teich gut gebaut sieht man die Folie eigentlich gar nicht.
> Blanke Folie gibts vielleicht beim Pool, aber nicht beim Teich.
> Gegen ein Übermaß an Algen hilft nur die Pflanzenkonkurrenz zu verstärken und trotzdem lassen sich Algen zu Jahreszeiten wo die Pflanzen gerad das wachsen anfangen kaum vermeiden.
> ...



Ja..Temperaturen sind ja auch noch ziemlich wechselhaft :/

Lass das mit der Reinigung sowieso noch nur den Bürstenfilter putz ich ab und an mal wenn schon viele Algen darin hängen 

Wie sieht euer Wasser aus? Auch noch etwas Trübe?

LG und Frohe Ostern


----------



## Moonlight (9. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Frühjahrsputz*

So trübe wie schon seit 2Jahren nicht mehr  ... und das nur, weil der Pflanzenfilter weg ist ...
Bin auch total geknickt ...


----------



## mg1990 (9. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Frühjahrsputz*

Bei mir war das wasser auch noch bis anfang März etwas trübe, aber als ich den Filter, also Vorfilter+Bodenfilter angeworfen habe hat es 3 Wochen gedauert und seitdem ist wieder alles klar.


----------



## Joerg (9. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Frühjahrsputz*

Ich habe bisher nur ein paar Blätter rausgekeschert und die Teichpflanzen mit der Heckenschere ausgelichtet. 
Die Folie ist fast völlig nackt, die armen Koi haben kaum was an Fadenalgen zum fressen. 
Die UVC wird wohl bald verkauft werden. Liegt ja nur trocken rum.


----------



## Mark2111 (10. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Frühjahrsputz*

Hab vorhin mal schnell Fotos vom TEich und vom Filter gemacht.

Im Filter sieht man die braunen Flankerl die ich meinte  Und damit is der ganze Teich voll :O

Aber seht selbst. Der gRünstich ist von der Kamera.. Sieht in Natura nicht so extrem aus

http://postimage.org/image/iz5tn0885/

http://postimage.org/image/i3dxlanxh/
Filter

http://postimage.org/image/e1wufmvmt/
Bürsten

http://postimage.org/image/akzdqelyd/

LG Mark



LG mark


----------



## Joerg (10. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Frühjahrsputz*

Hi Mark,
könnte ein ein Fadenalgenflaum und etwas abgesetzte Mulm sein.
Hol das Zeug raus, bevor es der Filter in Nährstoffe verwandelt.


----------



## Mark2111 (10. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Frühjahrsputz*

Hi Jörg

WAr auch meine Vermutung mit Mulm

NUr wie das Zeug am besten rausbekommen? :O

Pumpe aus der Kammer nehmen und direkt in den Teich stellen und das Wasser gleich wegpumpen?

LG Mark


----------



## Joerg (10. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Frühjahrsputz*

Hi Mark,
Pumpe aus und Rohre zu. Dann sauber machen und das Wasser wegpumpen.
Den Dreck willst du ja nicht wieder im Teich haben.


----------



## cpt.nemo (10. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Frühjahrsputz*

Fressen Kois wirklich Fadenalgen?
Ich hab immer das Gefühl, sie reißen sie blos aus und schauen ob was essbares drunter ist.Einer meiner Koi weidet manchmal wie eine Kuh in dem Zeug.


----------



## Doc (10. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Frühjahrsputz*

Will auch weidende Koi ... Menno ...


----------



## Joerg (10. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Frühjahrsputz*

Sicher fressen die Fadenalgen, sind ja Allesfresser. Bei mir nehmen sie die gerne als Nachtisch.
Der Vergleich mit der Kuh ist aber schon richtig, nehmen nur die kurzen, die sie abreißen können.
Auch das Ablutschen von Steinen machen sie total gerne, der Kies am Boden sieht wie neu aus.


----------



## Moonlight (11. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Frühjahrsputz*

Wenn meine paar Tage nichts zu fressen bekommen haben, kann man das wunderbar beobachten. 
Die hängen dann an den Teichwänden und grasen tatsächlich alles ab  ... vorausgesetzt es gibt kein anderes Grün im Teich.
In den letzten Tagen haben meine Wasserschweine meinen gesamten Brunnenkressebestand im Teich zerlegt ... nix mehr übrig ... Saubande verfluchte :evil

Mandy


----------



## Mark2111 (11. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Frühjahrsputz*



Joerg schrieb:


> Hi Mark,
> Pumpe aus und Rohre zu. Dann sauber machen und das Wasser wegpumpen.
> Den Dreck willst du ja nicht wieder im Teich haben.



Haha :-D Ja wäre dann nicht besonders klug ;-) 
Mach mir daweil sowieso keine zu großen Hoffnungen.. bei den Temperaturen :/
NUr ist es halt niederschmetternd.. Voriges Jahr auf 1.90 m glasklar und heuer diese Brühe :O

Lg Mark


----------

